# This is funny.  I think.



## hardheadjarhead (Jun 7, 2006)

Chinese kung fu training.  The West is doomed.


http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4414736950893167191

Fast forward through the interview...unless you speak Mandarin.



Regards,


Steve


----------



## matt.m (Jun 7, 2006)

There was a lot more than 1 back 2 back or grab twist pull grab.  You know what I am talking about devildog.

By the way, I am glad to have seen you say you would pin someone's ears back for giving grief to a female dan.  I would have said hurtlocker, but it's the same thing brother man.

Semper Fi,

Matt M.  Frmr Sgt. Active duty 92-97


----------

